# Symptoms of menapause and DEIVF - advice needed



## piglets (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi 

Just wondered if anyone could help. 

We have one DE baby and we are going back for another try in January '11. However, I have recently started to have many symptoms of the menapause, including hot flashes, hot sweats in night, stiffness, fatigue etc. I'd like to ask my GP for help to combat the symptoms, but would this interfere with the medicational needs for DEIVF when it comes to start my protocol?

I don't really want to put up with all these needless symtoms if I don't have to.

Thanks
Piglets


----------



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi piglets

Why dont you try a bit of acupuncture ?  It works well for menopause symptoms and to regulate your cycle...I can speak from exerience on that !!!  Try and find a therapist who specialises in fertility issues if you can.

I shouldn't worry too much about these symptoms affecting your next treatment as there are lots of women out there who are well past the menopause who go onto having babies using DE's....I was once worried about my cycle going mad and missed a period completely..I asked the consultant what they do if a patient doesn't have af's and was told you just need a lining scan and so long as it is below a certain measurment you are able to start the meds to thicken your lining ready for FET....If you are going for fresh I am sure there is an easy way around that too.....

Good luck for your tx when the time comes hun...I'm sure everything will be fine


----------



## Choccupcake (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Piglets
I had the same as you and tried DHEA. All has disappeared, no hot flush, weight gain or feeling down. I also felt tired all the time and not sharp mentally as I used to be. I'm 42 so was very upset about all these symptoms. I read about DHEA which is supposed to reverse all those including the aging of ovaries. I've been on it for 6 weeks and feel great. The first week, I had a headache and felt a bit wired, but that's gone now and I feel much more energetic and want to start doing things. I will take it regardless of whether it helps fertility as I don't want to get menopausal again! take care x


----------



## scov (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi what is DHEA please? Is it a vitamin supplement or something,and where can you buy it, many thanks!


----------



## Choccupcake (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Scov, DHEA is an androgen hormone which is the most abundant in our bodies. This the hormone which supposedly drops sharply after 35 which does coindcide with the drop in fertility. DHEA converts into Oestrogen and Testosterone, so getting the balance right. I've ordered the pharmaceutical grade micronised(slow release) version from DHEA.com. It costs around 30 dollars for a 3 month supply. 25mg is probably a good dosage to buy it in. It takes a week to feel good on it, so you have to persevere through feeling highly wired. I lowered the dose to half a tablet until I felt good and then upped the dose to 25mg twice a day. Now, I feel great. However, if you are prone to PCOS or acne, this might not be a good idea as your testestone could be high and the DHEA could make this higher. I have not had any bad side effects so far, and am very grateful my periods are normal now. I can't wait for my blood test results at the end of this month. Let me know if you want to know anything else  x


----------



## scov (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for the info ChocCupcake, I have fibriods so possibly high eostrogen,so maybe not suitable for me,but great it works for you though. cheers scov.x


----------

